# Block shear and plug shear failure



## N10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Block shear and plug shear failure at timber connections

Με προβληματίζει ειδικότερα η χρήση του shear...

Στο λεξικό Τεχνολογίας και Επιστημών του Σταφυλίδη αναφέρεται ως διάτμηση.

http://cobweb.ecn.purdue.edu/~jliu/courses/CE470/AISCblockshear
http://www.csihellas.gr/index.asp?mod=articles
Στην πιο πάνω διεύθυνση βρήκα το block shear ως απόσχιση τεμαχίων...


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Αρχίστε το ψάξιμο από τη «διατμητική αστοχία». Και ελπίζω να μην είναι εντελώς άστοχο αυτό που λέω. Πάντως τα _διάτμηση / διιατμητικός_ είναι ακριβή.


----------



## N10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, nickel.

Βλέπω ότι η διατμητική αστοχία αναφέρεται συχνά μαζί με τις δοκούς. Επομένως είμαστε κοντά. Αλλά τι γίνεται με το block&plug; Πιστεύω ότι το block εδώ έχει να κάνει με συγκράτηση, και ότι η απόσχιση τεμαχίων που βρήκα στην πιο πάνω διεύθυνση δεν έχει καμία σχέση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Στη σελ. 2 εδώ υπάρχει μια καλή περιγραφή μια και στον δικό σου όρο μιλάμε για ξύλο.

Επίσης: το βιντεάκι


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Προσθήκες:

Block shear: Full penetration
Plug shear: Partial penetration

Από πορτογαλικά πώς πάτε;
block shear failure – rotura por corte em bloco duplo
plug shear failure – rotura por corte em bloco simples


----------



## N10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Από Πορτογαλικά προτιμώ τα φάδος

Θα συνεχίσω λίγο ακόμη το ψάξιμο. Δυστυχώς, στο κείμενο μου η φράση που αναζητώ είναι ο τίτλος ενός διαγράμματος που δεν περιλαμβάνεται καν στο κείμενο και δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη αναφορά.

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για όλη τη βοήθεια!
Boa nuate


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2009)

Disclaimer: είμαι εντελώς άσχετη με το σπορ της τεχνικής μετάφρασης.


nickel said:


> Από πορτογαλικά πώς πάτε;
> block shear failure – rotura por corte em bloco duplo


Δυσλειτουργία λόγω αποκοπής διπλού τμήματος/ενότητας/μπλοκ κτλ κτλ


nickel said:


> plug shear failure – rotura por corte em bloco simples


Δυσλειτουργία λόγω αποκοπής απλού τμήματος/ενότητας/μπλοκ κτλ κτλ


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

Η πιο λιτή έμπνευση (στο πλαίσιο του «φιλοκαλούμεν μετ' ευτελείας»):

block shear failure = ολική διατμητική αστοχία
plug shear failure = μερική διατμητική αστοχία


----------



## N10 (Feb 13, 2009)

Έχω την απάντηση του πελάτη:

"*Θραύση μέσω διάτμησης οικοδομήματος και βύσματος*"


----------



## sarant (Feb 13, 2009)

N10 said:


> Έχω την απάντηση του πελάτη:
> 
> "*Θραύση μέσω διάτμησης οικοδομήματος και βύσματος*"



Βέβαια ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο αλλά... σαν να βγήκε από μηχανάκι μου φαίνεται αυτή η απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι «θραύση» (αυτή είναι «shear fracture»). Δεν είναι «μέσω» είναι «λόγω». Μπορεί να πρόκειται για βύσμα και τοίχο / τοιχοποιία (δεν την είχαμε αυτή την πληροφορία, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό δηλώνει το timber connections), αλλά δεν θα έλεγα «οικοδομήματος».


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2015)

Λόγω επικαιρότητας, κοιτάζω τη *διάτμηση* στα λεξικά:

ΛΝΕΓ:
*διάτμηση* (η) [1840] {-ης κ. -ήσεως, -ήσεις, -ήσεων} ΦΥΣ. είδος παραμόρφωσης ενός στερεού σώματος, η οποία συνίσταται στη μεταβολή τού σχήματος χωρίς ταυτόχρονη μεταβολή τού όγκου ενός στρώματος τού υλικού. — διατμητικός, -ή, -ό [1766]. 
[ΕΤΥΜ. Μετάφρ. δάνειο από γερμ. Durchschnitt].

ΧΛΝΓ
*διάτμηση* ουσ. (θηλ.): ΦΥΣ. παραμόρφωση στερεού σώματος κατά την οποία μετατοπίζονται ένα ή περισσότερα επίπεδα παράλληλα προς την κατεύθυνση εφαρμογής της καταπόνησης: _μέτρο διάτμησης _(: εκφράζει την ελαστική συμπεριφορά σώματος). Αντοχή _σε διάτμηση._ [< γερμ. Durchschnitt]

*shear*
A strain produced by pressure in the structure of a substance, when its layers are laterally shifted in relation to each other
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/shear?q=shearing

*shearing*
...a deformation of a material substance in which parallel internal surfaces slide past one another...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shearing_(physics)

*Διάτμηση* ονομάζεται η καταπόνηση που εμφανίζεται σε ένα σώμα όταν δύο ίσες και αντίθετες δυνάμεις ενεργούν κάθετα στον άξονα του.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Διάτμηση

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scherung_(Mechanik)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durchschnitt

Μπορούν να μου τα ξεκαθαρίσουν όσοι ξέρουν από Φυσική και γερμανικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2015)

Τι ξεκαθάρισμα να χρειάζεται; Γλωσσικά, *Durchschnitt* στα γερμανικά σημαίνει *μέσος όρος* (κατά λέξη, βέβαια, προέρχερται από τις λέξεις διαμέσου + κοπή/τομή...). Αναρωτήθηκα πώς μπορεί να προέκυψε το μπέρδεμα, κοίταξα και παλιά γερμανικά λεξικά, δεν βρήκα τίποτε. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ έτσι πρόχειρα είναι να υπήρξε κάποια στιγμή σύγχυση με τη δεύτερη σημασία του Durchschnitt, τη *διατομή*. Ίσως κάπου, κάποτε, κάποιος μη γνώστης των θετικών επιστημών θεώρησε ότι η διάτμηση είναι αποτέλεσμα κάποιας διατομής ή ίσως μπερδεύτηκε από την (όχι σπάνια) ταυτόχρονη αναφορά της διάτμησης σε σχέση με διατομές. Αντίθετα όμως, ο όρος *Scherung* που χρησιμοποιείται στα γερμανικά είναι παράγωγος της λέξης *Schere* (ψαλίδι).


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Μπορούν να μου τα ξεκαθαρίσουν όσοι ξέρουν από Φυσική και γερμανικά;



Δεν είναι απαραίτητη ούτε η θεωρία Φυσικής ούτε τα γερμανικά για να καταλάβει κανείς το φαινόμενο. Στην πράξη και απλουστευτικά, ως εποπτικό βοήθημα σκέψου ένα αντικείμενο που αποτελείται εσωτερικά από επάλληλες στρώσεις, σαν μια τράπουλα που αποτελείται από φύλλα. Όταν εφαρμόσεις μια δύναμη κάθετη προς τη διεύθυνση των στρωμάτων (την επιφάνεια επαφής τους, τη διατομή), αν δηλαδή τοποθετήσεις την τράπουλα κατακόρυφα ώστε να βλέπεις από το πλάι τις ακμές των φύλλων δίπλα-δίπλα (ενώ βλέπεις την τράπουλα σαν ορθογώνιο παραλληλόγραμμο) κι αρχίσεις να σπρώχνεις οριζόντια την πάνω πλευρά της διατηρώντας την κάτω σταθερή, τότε ωθείς τα επάλληλα στρώματα κάνοντάς τα να αλλάξουν θέση μεταξύ τους, όπως τα τραπουλόχαρτα που γέρνουν γλιστρώντας αντίθετα από την πλευρά που τα σπρώχνεις, ενώ το σχήμα της τράπουλας, όπως το βλέπεις από το πλάι, από ορθογώνιο παραλληλόγραμμο γίνεται πλάγιο παραλληλόγραμμο. 






Σκέψου τώρα να είχες κολλήσει τα φύλλα της τράπουλας με μια συγκολλητική ουσία —όχι καμιά σούπερ κόλλα αλλά μια γόμμα (που λέγαμε κάποτε, κόμμι), μια απλή κόλλα για χαρτιά με κανονική αντοχή— έτσι ώστε να έχεις όχι μια δεσμίδα από διακριτά φύλλα αλλά ένα συμπαγές αντικείμενο που αποτελείται από φύλλα, στρώσεις (πες το όπως θες). Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η ώθηση και η επακόλουθη μετατόπιση των φύλλων μεταξύ τους θα τα κάνει να ξεκολλήσουν, θα προκαλέσει δηλαδή διάτμηση του αντικειμένου, αφού θα διασπάσει τη συγκόλληση καθώς οι στρώσεις θα γλιστρούν παράλληλα προς την επιφάνεια επαφής τους.

Στη διάτμηση και τη στρέψη αναπτύσσονται κυρίως διατμητικές τάσεις (παράλληλες στις διατομές).

Η παρακάτω διαφάνεια αφορά υγρά (πιο σχετική με το νήμα viscoelastic, viscoelasticity = ιξωδοελαστικός, ιξωδοελαστικότητα), αλλά δίνει αρκετά κατανοητούς ορισμούς:






Στο επόμενο μάθημα, η διάτμηση κατά τη στρέψη. Για εποπτικό βοήθημα θα χρειαστούμε ένα περιοδικό (ή ένα πόστερ, μια ακτινογραφία, κάτι που να τυλίγεται σχηματίζοντας επάλληλες στρώσεις) τυλιγμένο σε ρολό. 

Για το σημερινό μάθημα θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για παράδειγμα τον μπακλαβά, αλλά τότε θα κολλούσαμε με το σιρόπι (ναι, και τ' αμυγδαλάκια, Οβελίξ). Και θα τσακωνόμασταν για την ουσία, τον μπακλαβά γωνία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Νομίζω ότι το καταλαβαίνω το φαινόμενο (αν δω την τράπουλα από το πλάι και είναι σαν τέσσερις περίπου τράπουλες, γιατί στο σχήμα είναι σαν να βλέπω την τράπουλα από μπροστά και να παθαίνει κάτι που αποκλείεται να πάθει: να αλλάζει το τραπουλόχαρτο από ορθογώνιο σε πλάγιο παραλληλόγραμμο!). Τα περίεργα ήταν οι διαφορετικοί ορισμοί του φαινομένου από τα λεξικά και το πρόβλημα με την ετυμολόγηση της _διάτμησης_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... γιατί στο σχήμα είναι σαν να βλέπω την τράπουλα από μπροστά και να παθαίνει κάτι που αποκλείεται να πάθει: να αλλάζει το τραπουλόχαρτο από ορθογώνιο σε πλάγιο παραλληλόγραμμο! ...



...when you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth. 






Και από τον νεο-Σποκ μόνο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epa7nMWtD48

Προφανώς, δεν χρειάζεσαι την υπόδειξη ή την υπενθύμιση, αλλά ήθελα να έχουμε το σερλοκχολμικό και σε βιντεάκι για ενδεχόμενο διανηματισμό. Σπέρνω ντάτα για μελλούμενα μαντάτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2015)

Ίσως βοηθάει στην κατανόηση και αυτή η εικόνα (για τη μετακίνηση πετρωμάτων):


----------

